# Socal Herf and shoot day



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

Hey guys 

I was woundering how many of you guys in socal are also into guns?

I'm a member of a private range out here. 
and was thinking about having a herf and shoot day once a month.

range is a prvt range in the woods very rustic. 
has popers and metal targets out to 1000yrds on high powered side. 
also have a 100yrd side and a few handgun bays.
And we have one shotgun trap but in the process of building/moving to new location

I normaly go up every other week but figure if there are other people here who would like to herf and shoot also maybe i can put somthing togeather.

I live in North hollywood
Range is right of the I5 in cascic a few exits past six flags.

Note: Rustic = no electricity and runing water (we have portapoddy though)


----------



## reflex (Mar 1, 2006)

I would be up for it, especially if they have some shade.:tu Is the club near "A Place To Shoot"?


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

Never been to "A place to shoot" heard of it but never been there.

the range in the woods. 
Plenty of shade on 100yrd line and handgun bays

We had major fires at the range that wiped out alot 2-3years ago 
we did have shade at the high power line but it was burned down.

we have tryed to put up temp canopy shades but the winds come down between the mountains and turn them into pretzels

any how if anyones intrested let me know we wil work out a day and time for everyone.

it is a prvate range so no body over your should telling you what to do.
and can come and go when we want.


----------



## soulskater (Aug 24, 2004)

Im sure me and some of the O.C. boys would like to head on out... maybe even LunchBox


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm in like Flynn for this one. Been way to long since my wrist got any excercise, and the thought of a nice private range sounds great.
Does one need to become a member of the club or will we be your guests there?


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

soulskater said:


> Im sure me and some of the O.C. boys would like to head on out... maybe even LunchBox


Don't even ask Kerry:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Too bad I'm on the other side of the country, sounds awsome! :ss


----------



## Sir Winston (Sep 29, 2006)

SoCal herf and shooting. Man you are asking for a lot of trouble...hahaha. Sounds like fun, too bad i'm in NY now.


----------



## Lunch Box (Aug 19, 2004)

soulskater said:


> Im sure me and some of the O.C. boys would like to head on out... maybe even LunchBox


If you can count..... then count me in!


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

Wow seems like we have some intrest here

Very cool.

As for being a member na as long as im there it's good.

Like i have stated place is very rustic so no electricity and porta podys 
But there is no one there siting over your shoulder.

I personally love it its a great get away the wife loves how peace full it is up there also there is no phone signal you will have to drive up the road to get one.

It's allittle off the beaten track so it would be better to meet at the dennys 1 exit away then drive togeather in.

Also if you are comming with any Low cars ie not to much ground clearance we may want to setup a car pool. half the roads are gravel and half are clay dirt going in.

I'm thinking we should hold off untill after all these other herfs in the area goes by IE socal 8.

Thinking end of July or begining of Augest.
What you guys think. I will have to schedule around compitions days 
I will post some dates that look good and start a list of possable people

I have never hosted somthing like this before and suggestions or comments would be cool. My look at it is a bunch of people just getting to geather for a good smoke and shoot.


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

Ok lets look at July 28th or 29th

Lets start a list of people who would like to go
Dates are not written in stone but if a date looks good please put it by your name the weekend stated seems to be the only one free of compositions for the month of july. If this weekend does not look good for people we would have to look at aug


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

# Name Good dates

1. hikari 28,29


----------



## Lunch Box (Aug 19, 2004)

# Name Good dates

1. hikari 28,29
2. Lunch Box +2 07/28 or 07/29

(Is it cool if I invite my brother and another buddy of mine?)


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

not a problem


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I wish I could go, but I am no where near socal:sb


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

Lunch Box said:


> # Name Good dates
> 
> 1. hikari 28,29
> 2. Lunch Box +2 07/28 or 07/29
> 3. The Pict +1 7/29


----------



## buddha daddy (Jun 14, 2006)

This sounds interesting and I would like to try and make it. Are you talking about the range up the canyon in Piru? If so, it is a great place, I have been in a couple of the Glock challenges in Piru.


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

I'd love to but a little far for a weekend trip. 

Guns and cigars. Two great guy things. Add some booze and pretty soon we'd get the classic southern line, " Hey ya'll, watch this!"


----------



## reflex (Mar 1, 2006)

Lunch Box said:


> # Name Good dates


1. hikari 28,29
2. Lunch Box +2 07/28 or 07/29
3. The Pict +1 7/29
4. reflex - 07/28 of 07/29


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

This is a private range in Castaic Califonia

its around here 









oo gun pics's i can do that

here are some range pics from a few weeks ago 
dosnt realy show the whole place but hey
http://www.lightofpower.com/album/range/index.html

ALSO PLEASE REMEBER TO BRING EYES AND EARS


----------



## reflex (Mar 1, 2006)

Very nice looking range! What's the max distance?


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

nice... guns and cigars...

throw in some loose booze and some cheap women and sounds like a party!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

jinny said:


> nice... guns and cigars...
> 
> throw in some loose booze and some cheap women and sounds like a party!


Where's Kerry when you need him?


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

Reflex:

Long range side goes out to 1000yrds with metal and we have poper bay at 200,400,600,800 yards 

popers: big wooden targets boards on a pully that someone at a match would pull a chain an pop them up for the competitions while behind a large cinder block wall below level.


----------



## reflex (Mar 1, 2006)

"Big wooden targets boards on a pully that someone at a match would pull a chain an pop them up"

Not like this I hope.lol


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

Thats some funny stuff right there.

more like this


----------



## reflex (Mar 1, 2006)

Here is a link to a local and very very good gun tactical training site. It is taught by L.A. Metro Swat Officers
I have been to the handgun & rifle classes and it was great!

http://www.internationaltactical.com/index.asp


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

Yha ITTS i've heard of them 
Was thinking of takeing a class or two there just have not found the time.
i have a 2year old and a 10month old.. im lucky if i get to the range once a month nowa days.


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

Update:

Got an e-mail from the club today seems the power comapny needs to do some work on the range grounds.

as of now its still a go.
but i will be following activity at the range and will let you guys know if anything changes. you never know what city work 

Email:
Pacific Pipeline needs to work in the canyon. The range will be 
CLOSED during the weekdays of July 9-13, 2007 and possibly also the 
weekdays of July 16-20, 2007 due to men working in the canyon doing 
hand repair work. There will be no shooting on any of the club's 
ranges. This is not the major heavy equipment job we have been waiting 
for. That one is still in the planning stages.


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

1. hikari 28,29
2. Lunch Box +2 07/28 or 07/29
3. The Pict +1 7/29
4. reflex - 07/28 of 07/29 
5. filly + 1 - 7/28 or 7/29 (we're right around the corner! woohoo!):gn:cb


----------



## Ralphanator (Dec 6, 2003)

filly said:


> 1. hikari 28,29
> 2. Lunch Box +2 07/28 or 07/29
> 3. The Pict +1 7/29
> 4. reflex - 07/28 of 07/29
> 5. filly + 1 - 7/28 or 7/29 (we're right around the corner! woohoo!):gn:cb


Filly so now it's +1......Dammm Bill you going to take that Shit?:gn


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

:fu Ralphie! you four finger discounter, you!


----------



## Lunch Box (Aug 19, 2004)

filly said:


> 1. hikari 28,29
> 2. Lunch Box +2 07/28
> 3. The Pict +1 7/29
> 4. reflex - 07/28 of 07/29
> 5. filly + 1 - 7/28 or 7/29 (we're right around the corner! woohoo!):gn:cb


I changed the date that I'm able to attend. It seems that I only have Saturday, 07/28 available...... are we still on?


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

so far so good 

yha


----------



## reflex (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

Getting close.

Should be fun looking forward to meeting those i have not met.

Next week i'll post a meeting spot thinking somewhere off the I5 by or after valencia

I will also like to update the list and see if everyone has somthing to shoot.

Please rember to bring eyes and ears and if you don't have just let me know and we will work somthing out..

Its been a long week looking forward to getting to the range..


----------



## Lunch Box (Aug 19, 2004)

hikari said:


> Getting close.
> 
> Should be fun looking forward to meeting those i have not met.
> 
> ...


Sweeeeeeeeeeet......... haven't been to a range in months.....
so looking forward to this as well.


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm leaning twords Saturday the 28th a bit more myself

"The Pict" think you can swing that Saturday.

So far seems we will loss one person either way.


Also i myself like getting to the range early.
I know everyone has a diffrent view of what early is.
I like shooting before it get too hot.

and its just gorguoes early there.

Any how give me some ideas on times you guys would like to meet up.
We will need to get everyone in one spot before we go in.
the roads are dirt any low cars might not be too good.
also finding your way in is tuff and there is no cell signal once we get in.

so best bet is to meet for breakfast or something while waiting for everyone

There is a denys just off the 5 like 2-3 exist before the range 
just for the life of me cant remember the exit for sure.


----------



## Lunch Box (Aug 19, 2004)

I'd like to get there early as well.... My suggestion would be to meet at that Denny's you're talking about at around 8 a.m.


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

That sounds great to me.

Sound off guys when you can let me know your thoughts.


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

hikari said:


> I'm leaning twords Saturday the 28th a bit more myself
> 
> "The Pict" think you can swing that Saturday.
> 
> ...


Early is fine with me, but I have a large work project that opens on the 27th, so if things get really bad I might not be able to leave cell coverage that Saturday. I literally won't know until I see how Friday rolls. No cell coverage at all, right?


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

You can drive abit out of the range area and get coverage 
say less than 2min just annoying to do. 

thats one of the resons i love the place though
If i tell my wife and kids im going to the range that means i dont hear from them work or anything. nice and relaxing


----------



## reflex (Mar 1, 2006)

The earlier the better for me. I have a "Rat Fink" thing I'm going to with my son later in the day at Los Angeles County Raceway. He's into old cars, go figure.

I'll bring a whole bunch of blackguns for people to shoot.


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

Yha Ammo is getting a bit limmited was planing on going to the gun show this month but didnt happen. 

Of course i have ammo for my fav babys
I will be brining for sure

Sig 226ST .40
Sig 239 9mm
M1A Socom II 308


----------



## Lunch Box (Aug 19, 2004)

I'll be shooting:

Sig P220ST
Glock 20 (10 mm)


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

I will be practicing with my slingshot in my backyard.
Maybe next time.


----------



## reflex (Mar 1, 2006)

So We are neeting at the Denny's in Castaic at 8:00 am? Here is a map to the place
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&q=31724+Castaic+Rd,Castaic,CA
Let us know.


----------



## Lunch Box (Aug 19, 2004)

That sounds cool.... is it for the 28th (Saturday)???


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

awsome reflex that was the dennys i was talking about thanks for the address 

yes lets set this for Saturday the 28th 8am at dennys

Please PM me if you able to go and i will give you my cell number in case something comes up that day.


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

I know I'll be there and probably Bill will be too! I haven't shot in a few years though to look out! :ss:gn

PS, we are gonna be able to smoke, right? Just an FYI, guys, be VERY careful up there when smoking with ash, etc as it is friggin unbelievably dry right now. Maybe we can get some ashcans or something?


----------



## reflex (Mar 1, 2006)

filly said:


> PS, we are gonna be able to smoke, right? Just an FYI, guys, be VERY careful up there when smoking with ash, etc as it is friggin unbelievably dry right now. Maybe we can get some ashcans or something?


On the same note if you are taking a rifle make sure you do not bring steel core ammo. It's easy to check just put a magnet on the bullet and if it sticks at all it is steel core. This ammo is very fire dangerous due to it spark when it hits hard object like rocks.


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

Update::

Hey guys Looks like number are growing abit 

Normally the club has us charge our guest $7 each
But Noramly i dont worie about taking guests unless i see some of the club console members (far and few between) there then i just eat the cost and mail it out.

But as the total numbers are pushing past 10 i might be inclined to charge.

Let me know your guys thoughts on this.

9 out of 10 times i go the club i do not see anyone unless its a match day
and odds of seeing a console member is just as rare but they do come out to hang out and clean up and stuff.

This range is treated like our own back yard.

Any how for me the more the merrier but might have to charge
if someone see 4-5 ppl they may not remember but they see a group of 10 or so they might


I will also have a paper for all of you to sign one of those we are not responsible for anything that happens to you and what not. just like every other range.


I am in such need of getting out.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 19, 2007)

I wish I was closer to ya guys out there. I have about 125 firearms in the house now. I have a pride and joy a 50 cal barret sniper rifle that is sick to squuzze a triiger too.


----------



## Lunch Box (Aug 19, 2004)

Question, is this range AR friendly?....


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

It's a private range 

Full auto is fine.

Only thing we don't allow are tracer rounds.
And as for steal core we don't have a problem with these but don't be shooting rocks and what not with them.

The reasoning behind this is we don't want fires

Its a private range you don't have anyone sitting over you sholder telling you what you can and cant do.

As long as you respect range safety and are aware of what is around you it is all good.


I'm assuming since you guys own guns you have some idea of range safety.

If you have any questions or concerns as little or as big do not hesitate to ask someone.

And if your a first time shooter thats great you will have a ton of fun just let us know so we can suggest what to shot and some pointers from experience

THIS DAY IS ALL ABOUT GETTING AWAY RELAXING SHOOTING AND SMOKING WITH OLD AND NEW FREINDS


----------



## Lunch Box (Aug 19, 2004)

Sweeeeeeeeeeet......


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

I was thinking a batch of scones might be in order...


----------



## Lunch Box (Aug 19, 2004)

filly said:


> I was thinking a batch of scones might be in order...


You read my freakin' mind..... I'm serious, I was so about to post the question to see if you can make some maple/blueberry scones. Hot damn, this will be a great Saturday.....Shooting, smokes, scones..... all good.


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

what are "scones" ?


----------



## reflex (Mar 1, 2006)

They are like stones but with an accent


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

Main Entry: scone 
Pronunciation: 'skOn, 'skän
Function: noun
Etymology: perhaps from Dutch schoonbrood fine white bread, from schoon pure, clean + brood bread
: a rich quick bread cut into usually triangular shapes and cooked on a griddle or baked on a sheet


----------



## Lunch Box (Aug 19, 2004)

hikari said:


> what are "scones" ?


A pastry of some sort...., they are awesome..... you'll see.


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

Nice..


----------



## Big_Boy Stogie (Jul 20, 2007)

I would love to go but I'm stuck in Alabama.


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

were getting close.

Hey guys 

So 8am we are meeting what kind of dead line should we give people?
830/900 ?? what you guys think be fore we leave 

I will prob get to dennys alittle early and eat somthing but its all good 

once we leave no one can reach us or find us.

I will hand out my cell number via PM's incase someone cant make it or is running late call and let me know.

*-*-*Please PM me if your attending with your real name and i will reply with my cell Number


----------



## Lunch Box (Aug 19, 2004)

Cool with me......


----------



## daniel2001 (May 19, 2007)

There are two reasons I won't be there.

1) I'm a shotgunner, have used a .22 Rimfire rifle and was a damn fine shot with it, but shotguns are my forte
2) You guys are on the other side of a rather large pond.


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

We have a trap at the range.

And deveoping a new area just for trap at the range.

not sure if they starting moving the trap over yet.

But we do have a manuel trap there also..


I Used to compete in trap before i moved out here.

Shooting is shooting man its about getting out relaxing and enjoying the outdoors

well at lest for me.


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

If I could make it this is what I would like to be driving and shooting::gn

www.navlog.org/q_car.wmv

Puffy69 said: 
You need the windshield wipers going to clear the spent casings. They simultanesouly fire 7.62mm bullets from six barrels at up to 4000 rounds per minute.


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

Ok tomarrow is the day Saturday July 28th

we are meeting at dennys at 8am
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&q=31724+Castaic+Rd,Castaic,CA
We will leave once everyone is there.

I myself will show up at like 730 and eat some breakfist

anyhow anyone intending on comming please PM me tonight so i can give you my cell number.

Once we leave dennys there will be no way to contact us.

Everyone please bring eyes and ears if you do not have please include that in PM to me.

I will be watching for PM's all day at work today.


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

Ok im off of work time to go home and pack the car..

anyway will check back tonight at 10pm to check messages.

anything important comes up feel free to call me thouse that have my number


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

Ok guys off to bed its 10pm now

Ill be the guy with the blue SIG hat at dennys..


see yous there..


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

Thank you guys for comming.

It was a nice getaway from the rat race.

Was nice seeing old faces and making new ones.

remembering faces,name,nicks are always tuff.

I will post some pics of this outing soon.

I will also setup another ShootandSmoke get togeather next month some time.


----------



## reflex (Mar 1, 2006)

I would like to thank Thomas for inviting us to the range. It's a great range for shooting :gn and/or just kicking back & smoking!:ss It was also nice to see Jenny & Bill again. All you slackers you missed a great time.:tu


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

Pics from the first Socal Smoke and Shoot


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Nice cohiba shirt there.. looks like you had a great time..


----------



## reflex (Mar 1, 2006)

hikari 
That sure was fun last time (hint hint) and it sure is getting nice out(hint hint)for another smoke & shoot


----------

